# cleaning smoker after seasoning (curing) smoker.



## zz005zz (Feb 4, 2016)

So I bought a Brinkmann trailmaster vertical water smoker not the kind with the firebox. After curing the smoker at 250 degrees for 3 hours and then 325 degrees at 1 hour there is a lot of excess oil residue. Do I clean this or leave it in place.


----------



## mummel (Feb 5, 2016)

You mean the black stuff all over?  Just leave it.  Thats what a smoker looks like.  You will get flakes / pieces of black stuff over time (creosote) that may fall onto your food.  You want to tub down the smoker every now and again to keep that stuff off your food.


----------



## zz005zz (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks more like excess oil. I liberally sprayed it on there. Also I had a mini offset brinkmann smoker before this which I did not use the gasket material. I had very poor luck smoking foods on it. This unit seems much better after the gaskets. I sold the old smoker and got the new one at home depot for 69.00 on clearance.was 179.00 originally. The other question is that it has a particular smell. Same as my old smoker. Not a bad smell but it is the same smell regardless of what I am cooking.and as I have only just cured the new one and not smoked any meat. It is the same smell... hence the reason I am wondering if I need to rid some of the oil. Or leave it.


----------



## lamar (Feb 5, 2016)

What kind of oil did you spray in the smoker?    And did you burn it out before adding oil?    The idea is to burn out any oils that may have been left on by the manuf process and then season.


Lamar


----------



## zz005zz (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh.. I sprayed the entire inside with canola oil.. the manufacturer booklet said to do that


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sounds like you need to wipe down the excess. Then refire and let the smoker run as close to 400 as possible for 2-4 hours. One hour at 325 isn't going to be enough time to set the oil you put in there.


----------



## zz005zz (Feb 5, 2016)

Alright I can do that. Had a hard time getting the temp up that high. Top and bottom vent wide open. But this time I will use the charcoal starter filled to the top.


----------



## four20 (Feb 6, 2016)

LARD


----------



## smokeshowingbbq (Mar 9, 2016)

Throw a couple pieces of seasoned wood on them coals and let it get ripping then  it will climb up to high temps. I burn off my WSM after each cook over 600 degrees burns off any left over food/ drippings etc. I'm a bit of a clean freak with my cooking surfaces etc.


----------

